# "Konnte nicht transformieren....



## n00ne (25. Mai 2002)

....,weil das Ursprungsrechteck leer ist." [Zitatende]

naja die Meldung kommt bei mir andauernd wenn ich eine bestimmte Ebene frei transformieren will. Diese ebene ist nicht wirklich sooo besonders.. ist nur eine gerasterte Schrift auf die ich ein/zwei Filter angewand habe.... naja und wenn ich eben diesen "Effekt" etwas transformieren will kommt dieses dumme Adobe Pop-Up Fenster, dessen Meldung ich nicht so 100% interpretieren kann...

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen, wäre nett von euch


----------



## MistR-X (26. Mai 2002)

sry versteh den satz nicht ganz 





> naja und wenn ich eben diesen "Effekt" etwas transformieren will kommt dieses dumme Adobe Pop-Up Fenster


 aber wenn das so ist wie ich denke musst du einfach vorher transformieren


----------



## n00ne (26. Mai 2002)

naja ich nenn das nur "effekt" sind im endeffekt nur ein paar verzerrte weisse striche, die durch ein paar filter entstanden sind... und nochmal krieg ci hnicht genau das gleiche resultat...


hm aber ich glaub ich hab ne kleine lösung gefunden....das mit dem nicht-transformieren-können liegt wohl daran, dass dieses "rechteck" zu weniger als 50% gefüllt ist (es ist eben sehr transparent), naja und wenn ich die auswahl lade, sehe ich zwar keine Begrenzung der Auswahl, aber ich kann es zumindest dann frei transformieren....


PS
Es ist verblüffend was für ein dummes gelabber ich schreiben kann *g*


----------



## MistR-X (27. Mai 2002)

h3h3 wem sagst du das 
naja denn denk ich ma dass das heisst:
problem gelöst


----------



## n00ne (28. Mai 2002)

dito


----------

